# Cabooses at Cliton Forge VA



## Gil Finn (Feb 7, 2007)

My name isGil Finn. You may have seen me on other forumd and I have one of my own.

I play with toy trains and I like the big ones also.

O and HO are my favorites but I have had some of about everything but z.but havent a layout at present since we moved 4 years ago.

I am medicly retired from the militray and stay busy with kits and so forth.


----------



## Gil Finn (Feb 7, 2007)

I enjoy kits and repainting trains to match my themes. Here are two F 7s I added some detail to.

One is a Backman and the other maybe Life Like.


----------



## Gil Finn (Feb 7, 2007)

A caboose I made for a kit bashed Xmas train in O ga.
and Katy my fireman, a big help


----------



## Gil Finn (Feb 7, 2007)

Last is my Christams train.

I dont care for galleries, to small and no one views them in my opinion.




















Thank you.

Gil


----------

